# Over & Above R.R.



## ROUTE 66 (Sep 26, 2008)

I wanted to run my trains so this was the best solution first I scratch built a trestle.


----------



## ROUTE 66 (Sep 26, 2008)

Next was to suspend the trestle and the entire RR with my trusty assistant (ladder& clamps)


----------



## ROUTE 66 (Sep 26, 2008)

After leveling and securing track we were off and running


----------



## ROUTE 66 (Sep 26, 2008)

Only a small portion of my layout is solidly secured all the rest is suspended 7'-1/2' above the floor from my vaulted ceiling w/150lb test fishing line suprisingly there is no swaying or movement as the train Rolls @ a good clip.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: Over & Above R.R.*

Pretty guttsy! Looks like you did a good job of it though.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Over & Above R.R.*

Nice work!


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

*Is there a bridge amongst those interesting photos on the walls?*


----------



## ROUTE 66 (Sep 26, 2008)

Posted By Madman on 09/27/2008 4:20 PM
*Is there a bridge amongst those interesting photos on the walls?* 

I'm glad to know that the RR doesn't detract and overpower!!!!








The RR should have gone up first before the walls were spoken for. I was going to do a shelf around the walls but changed my mind about removing the photos to make room that is why it got hung in the center instead.It's Always a compromise.


----------



## ROUTE 66 (Sep 26, 2008)

I have 9 cars running behind the loco and intend on adding a tenth car,the layout is holding up well no problems with the design I added the coke is it! reefer(LGB) and another Miller beer car an Anheuser Busch(USAT) I just might have to go with a Watts Jack Daniels to go with the coke reefer A nice *mix*


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Over & Above R.R.*

Do not forget to get the El Producto cars, and a COKE caboose and engine. 

After the caboose, add the Starbucks coffee car!!!


----------



## ROUTE 66 (Sep 26, 2008)

Posted By Dan Pierce on 03/15/2009 6:08 AM
Do not forget to get the El Producto cars, and a COKE caboose and engine. 

After the caboose, add the Starbucks coffee car!!!



Dan,
Ya know it's kind of funny,when they started this kick about banning all the advertisments of tobacco,alcohol because it was making an impression on our youth and basically targeting the youth for future generations of consumers such as Joe camel,Winston cup and the list goes on.I'm 53 years old and I don't think it really made that much of an impression on me!!! Ya think? 
It's also a theme in my nascar collection only own booze and tobacco themes. I like your thinking for some of the other cars maybe I'll also need next a hangover relief product cars!!!!!


----------



## ROUTE 66 (Sep 26, 2008)

Hello,
If anybody has been wondering *The M&M Diner's Over & above R.R.* has been running without a hitch for well over a year, the planning and building started in June 2008,and the Railroad was operational as of Sept.2008. I have had no problems with the system of hanging by using fishing line,the design is holding up well,I,m still running a 9 car consist& loco all with hook & loop couplers and pastic wheel sets.I'm in the process of removing all rolling stock to clean wheels and lube axles and also clean the track to remove black buildup I believe left by the loco's oily lubrication.This being done as just a general maintanince procedure since no noticable affects have taken place.I have been using an MRC 20 walkaround transformer and throttle which has handled it's duties also without a hiccup.Since January 1,2010 we've had fairly cold temps for over 2 weeks,the temps in the house were anywhere from 60-70 degrees,since heat pumps are worthless when temps stay below 40 for a long stretch and never achive what I'd call cozy,I'm assuming those temps never really affected,expansion or contraction of the brass track,since everthing kept running fine...And now since I've bragged about no problems,I will knock on wood,spin around 3 times,click my heals together,and throw salt over my left shoulder. That should work????


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

The black junk coming of the track is due to operating with plastic wheels. You might want to think about replacing them with metal wheels and eliminate having to clean the track as much or your loco wheels. Later RJD


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey ROUTE66.....nice work. What I can't see from your photos is the connection methods your used at the wire shelving and at the ceiling. Do you used good old fashioned fisherman's knots on the fishing line or what?? Is the fishing line a monofiliment or a braided Dacron? And finally at the ceiling, did you use screw eyes into the ceiling rafters? 
Again, a great overhead RxR.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey,

Nice work! Couldn't you have constructed the bridge using clear plexiglass so we wouldn't have an obstructed view of poor Betty?! 

Mark


----------



## ROUTE 66 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Posted By aceinspp on 19 Jan 2010 11:35 AM 
"The black junk coming of the track is due to operating with plastic wheels. You might want to think about replacing them with metal wheels and eliminate having to clean the track as much or your loco wheels". Later RJ*
* 

* Aceinspp, 
Thanks for the info I'll have to do the maintanance since the plastic wheels keep the noise levels down otherwise I would switch to metal.


----------



## ROUTE 66 (Sep 26, 2008)

Posted By maculsay on 19 Jan 2010 02:15 PM 
*Hey ROUTE66.....nice work. What I can't see from your photos is the connection methods your used at the wire shelving and at the ceiling. Do you used good old fashioned fisherman's knots on the fishing line or what?? Is the fishing line a monofiliment or a braided Dacron? And finally at the ceiling, did you use screw eyes into the ceiling rafters? * 
*Again, a great overhead RxR.*

Hi Maculsay,
I used monofiliment line,attaching to the shelf I tied the best fisherman knot and super-glued the ends of the knot for added protection at the ceiling I had on hand sheet-rock toggle bolts and also screw eyes just incase I happened to hit wood!!!


----------



## ROUTE 66 (Sep 26, 2008)

The fishing line end that went to the toggle bolts in the ceiling were used as adjustments by holding the line taught and wrapping around the bolt shaft than tighting so the fender washer pinches the line against the ceiling which holds the shelf in place and makes it eaiser to adjust all lines evenly when hung.


----------



## ROUTE 66 (Sep 26, 2008)

I guess you have to be a 1st class member to post pixs oh well???


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice layout and construction! 

What brand and model is your red caboose?

It fits well with your reefer cars.

Thanks, Alan


----------



## ROUTE 66 (Sep 26, 2008)

Posted By adelmo on 11 Jan 2011 06:27 AM 
Nice layout and construction! 

What brand and model is your red caboose?

It fits well with your reefer cars.

Thanks, Alan 














Alan Thanks,
The caboose is a USA trains wood CB&Q


----------



## ROUTE 66 (Sep 26, 2008)

So Jack and coke are together,finally found the Jack Daniels car at a good price unopened,well it's open now!!


----------



## ROUTE 66 (Sep 26, 2008)

Well the RR will be coming up on 3yrs of running things have held up very well the only problem is the GD power company (not real name but should be) when she is running and they decide to have a power surge the train will come to a complete stop and the slack from the accordian effect can be scary,so we don't run at break-neck speeds. I managed to find a few cars one I was very happy to find at a show which was the Coors Golden(Depot G) for $49.00 and I have aquired 2 USAT annirversary cars for some later projects at lets just say at very low reasonable cost. I recieved some decals via *S*tan 
*C*ederleaf *(excelent service I might add*) just waiting on supplies such as paint,I stick with proven products such as scalecoat-2 paints seems my LHS only special orders it and the other place Hobby town never heard of scalecoat!! I think they really only know about things like R/C cars and such, the kid looked to be about 12 yrs old behind the counter and didn't offer anymore assistance than "NO" never heard of it?


----------



## ROUTE 66 (Sep 26, 2008)

Two more cars I aquired the A&P and Union Ice both NOS done and discontinued years ago.The piggybacks were hundred a piece (NOS) cost plus shipping but the upside is that when they made say 15yrs ago I wasn't running G scale so thanks to a collector or accumulater they were new old stock passed onto a greatful recipient so the price to me is well worth the storage and care taken by the previous owner of these cars, Some would say thay hate those collectors because they drive up prices but guess what? we create that market by our needs or wants,at the end of the day I'm happy getting these cars..


----------



## Adam Anderson (Apr 21, 2011)

Great looking RR, Luv the way you blended in with the collectibles in the room.
Those USAT Refer and Trailer cars look Awesome. I Myself have wanted to ad a few as well.
Some of these cars have REVOLUTIONIZED large scale and hopefully will be made again soon.
For anyone who's interested, heres what ive found so far that were left in stock.









Sure would be great to be a insider on these. 

Adam









SPECIAL FEATURES [*] Real Rubber Tires [*] Opening Doors [*] Folding Ramps & Fold-Down Fifth Wheel [*] Full Underbody Detail [/list] [*] Authentic Railroad Decorations [*] Excellent Rivet Detail & Die Work [*] Both Hook/Loop and Knuckle Couplers Provided [*] Detailed Bettendorf Trucks [/list] *Item Number* *Description* *Suggested Retail* R1700X Undecorated - Gray/GrayFlatcar $124.95 R17015 Yale - Silver w/Red Flat Car 124.95 R17017 Transamerica - White w/Red Oxide Flat Car 124.95 R17020 White Pass - Blue/White w/Black Flat Car 124.95 R17021 Burlington Northern - Green w/Black Flatcar 124.95 R17022 Western Maryland - BC Red w/BC Red Flatcar 124.95 R17023 Chicago Great Western - Silver w/BC Red Flatcar 124.95 R17024 St. Johnsbury - White w/Red Flatcar 124.95 R17025 Pennsylvania - Brown w/Oxide Flatcar 124.95 R17026 Sam Adams Octoberfest - Red w/Black Flatcar 124.95 R17027 Skookum Apples - Blue w/Red Flatcar 124.95 R17028 Moosehead Ale - White w/Red Flatcar 124.95 R17029 Prince Pasta - Blue w/Red Flatcar 124.95 R17030 Popeye Root Beer - Yellow w/Red Flatcar 124.95 R17031 Moxie - Orange w/Blue Flatcar 124.95 R17032 Adirondack Soda - Two Tone Green w/Black Flatcar 124.95 R17033 Christmas - White/Green w/Red Flatcar 134.95 
PRICES ARE SUBJECT TO CHANGE WITHOUT NOTICE
Home Dealer Requirements E-mail Flat Cars Top of page *USA Trains*
P.O. Box 100, Malden, MA 02148
Phone: (781) 322-6084
Fax: (781) 321-6459


----------



## ROUTE 66 (Sep 26, 2008)

Adam,Thanks for the kind words, my problem is I want the older stuff that speaks to me and are discontinued. I was hoping one day they would do a re-run or re-issue with a different Rd # on the piggybacks or for that matter the Reefers So the collectors could still have the original,.Maybe they will but in the meantime if I see something that was produced when I wasn't fully into G I will try to aquire it. I won't buy eveyrthing that has a beer advertisment or products I use just ones that I like.I know alot are into USAT 1:29 ultimate series,but my first cars were LGB and I'm stuck in the bizzaro world of 1:24.......


----------



## ROUTE 66 (Sep 26, 2008)

I found a few more discontinued Piggybacks NOS(new old stock) never taken out of box for now I just left them be wrapped in their cacoon till I decide to run them


----------



## ROUTE 66 (Sep 26, 2008)

Found another Beer reefer I wanted




They made a red and blue RCA car I aquired the Blue model




And The Piggly Wiggly car which I had never seen before produced by USAT for Woodland Station in 1990

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/836/rcac.jpg/


----------



## ROUTE 66 (Sep 26, 2008)




----------



## ROUTE 66 (Sep 26, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ROUTE 66 (Sep 26, 2008)

(Free image hosting sites don't need any free advertising, SteveC mod.)[/i]


----------



## ROUTE 66 (Sep 26, 2008)




----------



## ROUTE 66 (Sep 26, 2008)




----------



## ROUTE 66 (Sep 26, 2008)

.


----------



## ROUTE 66 (Sep 26, 2008)

These were somemore piggybacks and Reefers I located and aquired


----------



## ROUTE 66 (Sep 26, 2008)

Sorry seems like something is wrong editing subjects tried to edit out the shack deal never had any problems before


----------



## ROUTE 66 (Sep 26, 2008)

Both picked up NOS(new old stock) St mary's was listed as like new? well it was brand spanking new with sleeve,sometimes it pays to take a chance $32.00 total shipped The tanker I have seen $200.00 plus but I paid way less than that,That is why I ended up getting it!!


----------



## ROUTE 66 (Sep 26, 2008)

Just completed have had un-dec reefer and decals for over a year and just got back into doing some modeling after life's interferances
Decals by Stan Cedarleaf


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I like the Betty Boop reefer 

Andrew


----------



## ROUTE 66 (Sep 26, 2008)

Posted By Garratt on 12 Apr 2013 08:23 AM 
I like the Betty Boop reefer 

Andrew 





Thanks Andrew!!! And thanks for the photo posting help Just been a long time since I posted anything after a long lay-off, very rusty and not very computer savy


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I could see you were having problems. It was almost like an online chat while we could edit. I think some things may have changed in the editor since you posted last. Lots of people have problems with the pictures but all pretty easy with right click copy paste etc. The Quick Reply is the dud for that, and I keep forgetting each time. Cheers! 

Andrew


----------

